
The New Elitists - kayz
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/08/opinion/sunday/the-new-elitists.html?_r=1&hp&pagewanted=all
======
hugh4life
"""Elites seem more likely to confront snobbish exclusion than they are to
embrace it. """

Superficially...

"""By contrast, those who have exclusive tastes today — middle-class and
poorer Americans — are subject to disdain. If the world is open and you don’t
take advantage of it, then you’re simply limited and closed-minded. Perhaps
it’s these attributes that explain your incapacity to succeed."""

The elites only believe in diversity because they have the tools to manage
diversity.

